# Receiver for these speakers



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the earlier advice. I reprioritized my purchasing to focus on speakers first. I am 90% sure that I will be going with Definitive (Pro800's for Fronts & Rears, Pro1000 for Center, ProSub800) b/c of strong, rich sound in a wife-friendly size.

Now for the receiver. Any good recommendations for this setup? I was looking at Denon 2809 and Pioneer VSX-03TXH -- both of which have good online pricing right now. I am also open to other suggestions beyond these two. Thoughts??? Also, anyone have anything negative or positive to say about the Definitives? Again, my 90% certainty still leaves some room to be pursuaded.

Thanks! :help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now the Onkyo TX SR805 is the best bang for buck. It has every feature you can think of and is really well built.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Paladin97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Now for the receiver. Any good recommendations for this setup? I was looking at Denon 2809 and Pioneer VSX-03TXH


Speakers: Did you take a look at other brands??? ...we read a lot about SVS (a 5.1 system start at $999), also, I read good things about HSU, JBL, KEF and others :yes:

About the AVR, like Tony said Onkyo are the best bang for the buck, but you can also look at Yamaha and Marantz :yes:

Good luck with your project :T.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Went today and did a compare between the Yamaha V3800 and the Denon 2809. Played the sound track of Battlestar Galatica last season, as it is the most sonically challenging that I have. Then did some tracks off of an early SRV studio cut as it has some real fast and crowed passages with some highs that have given some speakers a hard time. The Denon just had a little richer (more full) sound, left the eq's flat on both and switched back and forth. The Yamaha had a more in your face mids to it. Both were great tho. I did a hard look at the Onkyo SR806 and the 876 as I have an older one and have loved it but my current mounting placement would only give it about 1" height breather and I don't think a fan would do the job, also I realized as I was replacing all my equipment I would not really need the upscale features unless I was keeping my legacy stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok...after much deliberation, I have decided on the following speakers:

DefTech Pro800's for Fronts and Rears
DefTech Pro1000 for Center
DefTech ProSub 800

My dilemma is the receiver. I was certain that I was going to get the Denon 2809, but after spending lots of time at the local BB/Mag, I am strongly considering the 2309.

I don't have much that's "modern": Dvd, Tivo, Cable, PS2, no HDTV. DVD & PS2 use component, others are standard three RCA cables. Over time, I will add the new TV, HD Cable/Direct TV, and maybe PS3.

Can anyone help me figure out why I would likely need the 2809? The minimal difference in power isn't important to me. I don't fully understand the need for pre-outs (2809), but my setup running on the 2309 sounded fine to me. I might eventually add another 2 Pro800's for 7.1 someday, but not soon. Can anyone shed some light on why I wouldn't save coin and go with the 2309?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pre-outs give you the option of adding a larger external amp without having to replace the receiver. The advantage to this is with the new uncompressed audio formats now available on BluRay and the audio on standard DVDs being much fuller and dynamic as well it puts a strain on the receivers amplification section. Movies that use the surround channels alot will overload the receivers power supply and can reduce the output by sometimes half causing distortion. Adding an external amp releases that load.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Given the DefTech setup I'm likely purchasing, would I likely ever work the receiver to the degree of needing an external amp? I am really considering the 2809 now b/c of the extra inputs available, but the $$ left after speaker purchase will be a determining factor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on the 2809 this morning. :jump: Couldn't resist the sale/coupon from 6Ave. It more than made up for the difference in the 2309 and 2809, and beat the best price I had seen for even the 2809.

Now, just need to grab the speakers. I should have a good week to find those. Hopefully I'll have everything before the Bowl Games on New Year's Day! :yay2:

Thanks to all for the help, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad it's working out for you. Enjoy your new system.

Marshall


----------

